# Mauser grows up - Part 2 (pix heavy)



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

And just today


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

he is so cuuutttteeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG - Good thing you are far away, I'd want to snatch him up! So adorable!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

So very adorable!!!


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

He is so adorable!!! He is growing so much!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hubba hubba. Gotta love those Harley kids.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqJethro V Landholz blood sucking leech on extended visit


BWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

he is so cute I may steal him from you LOL


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

He sure is a beauty!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

The last pic melts my heart 
can I have him please


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

His ears!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I can't get over how much he has changed and grown! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

What a cutie!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

sooo Handsome!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's such an adorable little guy.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow he has changed so very much but lost none of his over the top cutness. He just beams character and just a little 'tude, that makes him just about perfect.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Awwwwww, so cute.

Going to be a real beauty!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

such a handsome little dude with 'tude!!! Super color on him too!

Lee


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

What a lovely dog. Love his long fur.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. I just LOVE this boy!!


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">OMG he is adorable!! He looks so proud of that toy in his mouth in the first picture. Nice mid-trot shot!</span>


----------

